# New mouse breeder



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, I've been wanting to breed a line of fancy mice from scratch for years  I'm going to breed for temperament and size mostly. I picked up three does and a buck from the pet store today. Unfortunately they just kept both genders together so I'm going to wait and see if they're pregnant before I start "officially" breeding. I'm glad I found this forum though!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! What colors/varieties are you starting with?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to see new folks! Where are you from?


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm from Southern Illinois. Right now I have an agouti buck and my does are blue, BEW and black banded.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Amazing good luck and ask us any questions you need help with.
I guarantee you will love this forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

